
Steve Blank: Are you the fool at the table? - relaunched
https://www.google.com/amp/s/steveblank.com/2011/06/17/are-you-you-the-fool-at-the-table/amp/
======
jhowell
Great reminder link. Always interesting to review past predections. Maybe they
now both agree.

~~~
relaunched
With all the hype around Bitcoin, cryptocurrencies and Blockchain, I thought
it would be a good link to share.

